# Anyone Else with Drastic Colour/Pattern Changes?



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Yep! Here's my mare. She changes on a monthly basis. lol Grey is so fun! 

Before grey...









First time we met almost 2 years ago...









And now at age 5!


----------



## QuarterAppy (Aug 28, 2013)

She's cute! That's definitely a huge change. Personally I like her better as a grey, but I'm partial to greys so I'm a little biased.


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

wow those are some drastic changes!! I guess ill post my boy for fun. Hes only going through foal changes, but i still find it interesting. Also his star disappeared.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

My Appy Girl!!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Sheesh!! Those are some insane changes! They seem like totally different horses! All very pretty.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

My sweet mare Jade as a foal (a few days old)









Jade a year old









May 2012, she was 5 years old









April 2013, soon to be 6 years old









and picture taken from this weekend Sept. 8, 2013 (6 years old)









She constantly changes throughout the seasons, her coat varnishes all the time 

Beautiful horses everyone's got! It's beautiful to see how much they change and be like oh my, this looks like a different horse!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

[QUOTE

She constantly changes throughout the seasons [/QUOTE]

Is that because she is varnish, right?
I love blanket Appys! I have a 1/2 appy, 1/2 quarterhorse mare, she is a beautiful buttermilk buckskin, but man, I love blankets! 
Yours- her varnish over the blanket is beautiful!


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

GracielaGata said:


> Is that because she is varnish, right?


Yes i believe that is a reason why, i don't have her papers or anything so with all the research i've done i pretty much call her a liver chestnut varnish roan spotted blanket appaloosa/quarter horse. I might be wrong but this is what i see in her 
And thank you


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

joseeandjade11 said:


> Yes i believe that is a reason why, i don't have her papers or anything so with all the research i've done i pretty much call her a liver chestnut varnish roan spotted blanket appaloosa/quarter horse. I might be wrong but this is what i see in her
> And thank you


I am thinking with that long of a description on her.. let's just call her cute... and mine if you leave her by herself for too long, lol


----------



## lazzara8478 (Sep 10, 2013)

those are all huge changes


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

GracielaGata said:


> I have a 1/2 appy, 1/2 quarterhorse mare, she is a beautiful buttermilk buckskin


I bet your mare is cute too! Have you seen any changes in her coat pattern throughout the years?


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

joseeandjade11 said:


> I bet your mare is cute too! Have you seen any changes in her coat pattern throughout the years?


She is a doll, of course I am completely partial, right?! She is the one in my avatar, and I have a few pics in my profile as well. 
I have owned her about 2 years... the only real thing I have noticed is that she is getting more dapples now.. but she changed environments from the southern east coast to eastern WA, and also gets vitamins and better hay now.. so that might be more so why.
She does darken in the summertime, as is normal for her color, from what I am told.


----------



## Aimz (Jul 16, 2013)

My ?smokey brown mare has rather dramatic seasonal colour changes, think dappled golden buckskin in Sumer, pale buttermilk in winter but spring her neck/shoulders is dark brown, with a darker topline too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Aimz said:


> My ?smokey brown mare has rather dramatic seasonal colour changes


Any pictures?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I love seeing all the changes! I'll have to search for some pictures of my palomino (although not an appy or roan), he goes from a light teddy bear tan in winter to almost a chestnut in summer


----------



## Aimz (Jul 16, 2013)

ok hoping these pic work

My girl mid summer (gold), mid winter (pale) and a few days ago (dark)


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Nothing as interesting as some of the pix on this thread, but our boy has birdcatcher spots (Birdcatcher Spots from EQUUS | Equisearch)... I'll try to get some pix posted in the next day or so.

Each time he gets a new spot, I tell him that my hubby has always wanted an app! ;-D


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Aimz said:


> ok hoping these pic work


Pictures worked, your horse is beautiful, the first picture is the one that caught my eye the most, it looks like the front is darker than the rear end, that's pretty cool


----------



## Aimz (Jul 16, 2013)

joseeandjade11 said:


> Pictures worked, your horse is beautiful, the first picture is the one that caught my eye the most, it looks like the front is darker than the rear end, that's pretty cool


Thanks, i think she is nice too. Storm is always darker in the front, kinda strange but love her changing coat


----------

